# Uses for Betta Revive? Advice on rescuing



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

So I've been in a lot of pet stores and online a lot lately in my quest for a tank upgrade. I also know that the water quality at college, despite my best efforts to change frequently and filter and condition, frankly sucks. Consequently the majority of fish I see at the stores around there are already sick in some way and I'm already thinking my next betta is going to be a rescue. With all that in mind I've also seen a lot of products claiming to help with a wide variety of betta diseases. Betta Revive seemed to have the most positive reviews online but I figured I'd ask here: Is it something it wouldn't hurt to have on hand? What is it best used for?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I Googled it briefly some time ago. Basically it's a combination of well-known meds malachite green and methylene blue. I imagine it'd be pretty handy to have if your fish has bacterial/fungal/parasitic infection but I don't know how effective it would be in contrast to _just_ methylene blue, or _just _malachite green. Here is the manufacturer's website: http://www.hikariusa.com/solutions/healthaid/betta-revive/

On the bottle it says it controls and prevents (still I don't imagine you'd want to dose this thing every day) protozoan, bacterial and fungal diseases. But down the line it also claims to promote regeneration of damaged fins. Again I never used this thing before but if it really does as it says it'll downsize my first aid kit by a lot.


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

The bottles are insanely small but in the context of a small hospital tank then I think it could be useful. I think the dosing is a drop per 16 oz. I lost the first betta I had at school this year to what I think was velvet, though it could've been something else, but none of the stores in my college town sold anything but melafix type products. I have a bottle of that too but I know it's extremely easy to overdose with. It was all just a bit too little too late for that fish since he was never particularly healthy from the get go.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

sorry to hear that. If it's velvet then you'd see the fish scratching on ornaments or tank walls. Sometimes to the point their scales become loose. Totally don't beat yourself up about it though I'm sure you've done all you could.

Back to Revive. Argh. I hate products that made me do Maths x) does it have a "x drip per gal" dosage guide instead? Makes life easier. I mean, you can't exactly measure how many ounces of water you have in your tank with ease


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

I've had terrible luck at school with fish. I had one my freshman year that I tried having a friend take home for winter break because I was flying home and it was basically the coldest day of the year and with the shock of the trip he didn't survive the night. I don't think it was my friends fault, though she's still scarred from the ordeal two years later and refuses to care for my fish ever again. Pity too, Gil was a cambodian with beautiful fins in shades of red and pink. I didn't try again until this year because my second year dorm didn't have enough space/spare surface to put even my 1 gallon tank. 

Anyway
I think I am going to invest in the little bottle. Like you said it definitely contains the commonly effective medicines/chemicals that treat a pretty good range of diseases. They carried it at my PetLand at home, not sure if it'll be in the one where I go to school but Amazon has it too so either way I can get it.


----------

